# Is Australia Canon's favorite?



## sanj (Jun 19, 2014)

How come the new 16-35 is already for sale in Australia but not in rest of the world? Cant figure this one out…


----------



## candyman (Jun 19, 2014)

sanj said:


> How come the new 16-35 is already for sale in Australia but not in rest of the world? Cant figure this one out…


Is it always Australia that get new lenses first and sell them first?
Is it possible that there is a random choice of HQ who will get a new lens start first?
Camerashops in the Netherlands claim that - as official dealer - it is random. Sometimes shop A get them first, sometimes shop B. So maybe that also goes for National / International level?


----------



## pwp (Jun 19, 2014)

Because we're nice! It's not called The Lucky Country for nothing...

-pw


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 19, 2014)

We're Canon's favourites because we'll happily pay up to twice as much for their gear than people in other countries.


----------



## sanj (Jun 19, 2014)

It is true that Australia is one of the best places in the world.
Also true that it is very expensive.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 19, 2014)

its because Australian prices are over inflated and they make more money


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

Companies have been testing new products in Australia for many many years. It has a similar consumer demographic to the USA but only a tenth of the population, plus they have plenty of spare cash 8)


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 19, 2014)

Alphabetical order.... Be glad you are not living in Zimbabwe


----------



## PhilA (Jun 19, 2014)

Is it on sale?

The word from Canon the day before yesterday when I enquired about the one I have on order, is that aren't due until the end of July.


----------



## e17paul (Jun 19, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> its because Australian prices are over inflated and they make more money



I bought my 70-300L retail with full Aus/NZ warranty whilst visiting, saving around £400 on the UK price. At the time the choice was $1499 in Sydney or £1232 in London with £0.55 to $1. Both prices include local taxes.

I had avoided grey market sellers just in case I should need to call upon the warranty, at least I can crate it to my sister in Oz if anything should need doing

Overpriced compared to where?


----------



## timcz (Jun 19, 2014)

Its not for sale - its still pre-order only, just like it is in the USA. Some of our major stores here (including the biggest one in Brisbane) still have no info at all about it. Only recently over the last few days has a more realistic price been placed on this lens. 

There currently is nowhere that I am aware of that you can actually get hold of this lens in Australia. I've pre-ordered, and have been told mid july.


----------



## e17paul (Jun 19, 2014)

sanj said:


> It is true that Australia is one of the best places in the world.


+1
It's a great place to take your gear, the local photographers are very friendly and helpful as I found out at Mrs McQuarie's chair.


sanj said:


> Also true that it is very expensive.


I found Sydney to be just as expensive as my native London, but restaurants were better quality for the money.


----------



## timcz (Jun 19, 2014)

I have just noticed though, its "available" via canon australia direct today.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 19, 2014)

Somewhere always has to be first, why not Oz? Sorry USA... you can't always be first! :


----------



## sanj (Jun 19, 2014)

timcz said:


> Its not for sale - its still pre-order only, just like it is in the USA. Some of our major stores here (including the biggest one in Brisbane) still have no info at all about it. Only recently over the last few days has a more realistic price been placed on this lens.
> 
> There currently is nowhere that I am aware of that you can actually get hold of this lens in Australia. I've pre-ordered, and have been told mid july.



The site says 'in stock'


----------



## Zv (Jun 19, 2014)

It's not even out in Japan yet. Release date is 27th June on amazon.jp


----------



## timcz (Jun 19, 2014)

Seems as if overnight almost half our stores now have it listed as in stock! 

Here's hoping my preorder (from that same shop) is available for collection then.


----------



## PhilA (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey what did I know?

Picked mine up from Sun Studios this afternoon! A bit under AUD$1300.00. ;D

Hopefully will be able to do some comparison tests with my existing 2.8 II over the weekend.


----------



## Zv (Jun 20, 2014)

PhilA said:


> Hey what did I know?
> 
> Picked mine up from Sun Studios this afternoon! A bit under AUD$1300.00. ;D
> 
> Hopefully will be able to do some comparison tests with my existing 2.8 II over the weekend.



Sample shots please!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## PhilA (Jun 21, 2014)

Very quick test done this morning with my old and well used 2.8L II, the 4L & TS-E 17f4L. 1DX body. All 100 ISO.

www.philaphoto.com/images/16-35_Test_series.jpg


----------



## Zv (Jun 21, 2014)

PhilA said:


> Very quick test done this morning with my old and well used 2.8L II, the 4L & TS-E 17f4L. 1DX body. All 100 ISO.
> 
> www.philaphoto.com/images/16-35_Test_series.jpg



Nice, I need to look at it on a larger screen but even on my phone the 16-35/4 looks good in the corners. Thanks for posting!


----------



## timcz (Jun 26, 2014)

My pre-order still hasnt come


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 26, 2014)

sanj said:


> How come the new 16-35 is already for sale in Australia but not in rest of the world? Cant figure this one out…


I'm not sure this is a complicated question. Last time I looked at the map, it looked like Oz is a whole lot closer to where the lenses are made than Europe or the US ;D


----------

